# Mercedes 560SL



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all. Here I would like to present you a Mercedes from the 80's, the 560SL.










In order to get to this level of shine several polishing hours were involved. Just on the bonnet about 7-8 hours were spent.























































As you can see there were quite a few scratches that made the correction stage quite difficult and time consuming. Unfortunately these were all over the car.

Now continuing to the passenger's side some fotos from the door panel.























































Rear pillar.



















and onto the rear fender.



















Going a bit further back to the fender there was a spot with some severe scratches so some wetsanding was inevitable.





































Using an LED.










Reached to the trunk now.



















and then to the left rear fender.



















then to the driver's door panel.



















and some 50/50 type of fotos.




























Finishing the rest of the car.





































And finally the time for the wax.










which after it cured it gave us this:










OK!! There was something really unexpected that came with the foto. I 've spent so many hours polishing, had already waxed and I notice some swirls!!
This is zoomed in!










I should be ashamed of myself! Swirls in my workshop should NOT be accepted. So here goes the polisher again.










And finally... :










Just to be on the safe side checked outside in natural light:










Please accept my apologies. :lol:

After three layers of Swissvax's Concorso, the equivalent of BOS in the UK market, with at least a day's curing each layer we ended up with this.

















































































































































Thank you very much for your time.

Kostas


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, that is an amazing finish. Well done on your hard work.

No signs of stone chips on that vehicle at all! I am really jealous


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

WOW. that looks epic


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work on a old beauty :thumb:


----------



## Dinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Spyco said:


> Thank you very much for your time.
> 
> Kostas


No......lol. Thank you for your time! Wow oh wow what a beauty and all that hard work!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome:argie::thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

brilliant work :thumb:


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Very very nice !!!!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Very good job


----------



## zahtar (Oct 26, 2012)

Spyco said:


>


I cant actually believe that this is the same wheel!!! 30 years of baked brake dust? How did you remove it?

As for the workshop being polished, :lol::lol::lol:

All in all, freaking awsome job mate, magnificent transformation! :thumb:


----------



## 524jus (Mar 19, 2013)

Excellent Work!!!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Beautiful car, stunning work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just Stunning :thumb:


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks an absloute minter!! Very jealous of the owner.

Cracking work and always on tge perfection polishing the workshop


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

top work, the reflections are amazing


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work kostas. As ever. And a great car :thumb:


----------



## ex-mooseman (May 6, 2011)

What fantastic turnaround ! Love that mirror-style bonnet !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

thats an amazing finish. superb work


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Plain awesome Kostas!!!!!

The finish you achieved there is flawless


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you all ever so much!


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow. Amazing finish. Great work.
Shame about the wheel weights.


----------



## sstevexs (Mar 11, 2012)

to quote an old English saying '**** a duck' thats amazing, one of the best finishes ive seen in a while, excellent work.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

super 

top finish ...


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing finish, top work:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

As Always great results Kostas :thumb:
I thought I was bad with swirl mania :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Mario


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

very pretty and US headlamp version 

looks great in black


----------



## kani82 (Apr 22, 2013)

Amazimg finish. Excelent work.


----------



## rls (Apr 17, 2013)

great work
great looking car too!!!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

wow - stunning car and finish!


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunning job mate!


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Your work is a never ending dream my friend. I bet she never looked like this in her life :thumb:


----------

